# silicone fumes lethal?



## johnnymo (Jul 20, 2007)

Its been weeks since I siliconed the backround to my tank but it still smells like silicone. Would the fumes be lethal to any frog I place in their?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

it might be a sign that the silicone didnt cure...


----------



## johnnymo (Jul 20, 2007)

hm weird,the last viv took like five days to cure. You're probably right though.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

When this happens, I aim a fan at the viv and let it run. Every week or so, I close up the viv (ie shut the doors, put the top on), let it sit overnight, then take a sniff to see if it still smells. Sometimes you get silicone that takes an extra couple of weeks to cure, but just as often, it never cures and the viv needs to be redone.


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

This may or may not be of help... 

I've had silicone on thick chunks of GS (used as water-feature borders, etc.) that fully cured, but left the bottom (uncoated portion) of the GS smelling like vinegar. Even though the silicone was fully cured and the test blob of it (on cardboard) was fully cured and odorless, the GS still had the "uncured" smell. I did some testing on thinner pieces of GS and it seems the thicker they are, the longer the odor takes to fully leech out of the GS. A little warmth and circulation can help, but it still takes time. A piece of GS 1/2" thick no longer has the smell, but another 4" thick 'log' that I did at the same time (same GS, same tube of silicone) to finish off the can of GS still smells after 5 days. This was using GE Silicone I (acetic acid type), not II. That's my experience anyway; your mileage may vary.


----------



## johnnymo (Jul 20, 2007)

maybe im just too eager. Frogs wont go in for another month so i guess ill see by that time.


----------



## Alex007 (Apr 15, 2007)

I had the same problem with my tanks that has the same type of smell of silicone. I decided to put one frog at a time my least valauble ones first to see how they reacted and so far there doing fine. I think it just need some more time for the silicone to settle in and eventually it will go away. Also I notice the smell more when its weter in the tank. Good luck


----------

